# Would you drive this car?



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

I got into a Lyft. The car had the ABS Brake light, the Brake light, and the Check Engine light was on. In addition, the car pulsed even when stopped and the driver was holding the brake pedal. A rear tire also sounded like it was about to explode.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

I'd feel uncomfortable with the ride for sure.
What kind of car was this?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Abs light is a bad speed sensor.... check engine could be a laundry list... perfectly safe


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Abs light is a bad speed sensor.... check engine could be a laundry list... perfectly safe


Sure. But if he's put off fixing the sensors you can be certain he's put off fixing all sorts of other issues.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Sure. But if he's put off fixing the sensors you can be certain he's put off fixing all sorts of other issues.


Not always... there are some cars that have to have matching hub with speed sensors... meaning you haveto replace both..... the only thing that light means is no abs..... I've intentionally disabled it before


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

Heck no. Passengers tend to rate a driver poorly when they see those things. I would use my ODBII scanner to check and reset them before driving....


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

ABS and check engine light easily fixed with a little black tape

Brake light is something else, that needs to be checked


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

oldfart said:


> ABS and check engine light easily fixed with a little black tape


Exactly.

I'd worry more about the stupidity of the driver for not covering it with black tape than the lights.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

gambler1621 said:


> I got into a Lyft. The car had the ABS Brake light, the Brake light, and the Check Engine light was on. In addition, the car pulsed even when stopped and the driver was holding the brake pedal. A rear tire also sounded like it was about to explode.


Soon or later a Passenger will alert U or L that warning lights were active on your dashboard.
Both will deactivate you until you send repair receipts.

In my 4 years doing this I've seen guys get deactived for
Even oil change lights.

Paxs love to rat u out


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> View attachment 279577


*This guy Too....








*


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

If car was in warranty period, No I won't drive cars with any dash warning lights on. If it's out of warranty and owned as personal property, then it depends. Many made or assembled in America cars are notorious with false lights or poor engineering and manufacturing quality and reliability. As some other post indicated, it perfect to fool the amateurs with a black tape as American Consumers or rideshare riders are easily fooled.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

If it were my car, I'd fix it first. I'd be slightly concerned if I got in a car with all those lights on. But being a bit of a gearhead and encountering warning lights before, I've learned that they're often very minor things. For example, my battery light came on because the ECU detected that the battery voltage was fluctuating occasionally. It ended up being nothing more than a loose battery cable. And at least 30% of check engine lights have little to no effect on the car. More often than not, they're things like the post-catalytic converter O2 sensors detecting too much emissions, the evaporative system not functioning correctly (which often happens if the gas cap isn't tightened or working correctly) or even a single spark misfire that happened days or weeks ago in which case, the light needs to be reset.

If the car was surging or something like that I'd just hope the driver got me to my destination before the car stalled out. But otherwise, I really wouldn't be concerned about my safety. Maybe my convenience, but not my safety.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

This story is more worrisome than the poor designed warning lights on dash. https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/3/18124017/chp-tesla-autopilot-police-redwood-city-drunk-driver


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> This story is more worrisome than the poor designed warning lights on dash. https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/3/18124017/chp-tesla-autopilot-police-redwood-city-drunk-driver


Old news. Cops were clever, Tesla system worked and car owner stupid. End


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Go by the sounds and feel of the ride nothing else.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> *This guy Too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That guy looks like he had issues long before Uber. No one company can send you into homelessness, not in todays economy and job market.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> That guy looks like he had issues long before Uber. No one company can send you into homelessness, not in todays economy and job market.


What percent of full time career uber/L drivers, unable to secure (nor keep) gainful employment do u suspect have
Mental defect issues?

60%?

All u need to do is read the UP forums to realize the many mental health defect issues displayed:

paranoia (it's ubers fault)
persecution (it's ubers fault)
Helplessness (it's ubers fault)
Victimization (it's uber & pax fault)
Borderline personality disorder 
sociopathic tendencies 
inability to accept direction nor criticism
Inability to relate to others and superiors 
lack of empathy (ie. Ignore elderly requests)
alcohol & drug abuse
anxiety disorder
depression
and lack of self worth


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> What percent of uber/L drivers, unable to secure (nor keep) gainful employment do u suspect have
> Mental defect issues?
> 
> 60%?


Possibly, or higher. Many are unemployable for a reason, reasons that stem from issues that predate Uber.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> *This guy Too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guys is awesome....he is a culmination of everything that is wrong with society today....its not his fault he is homeless, its Ubers.

LOL.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

gambler1621 said:


> I got into a Lyft. The car had the ABS Brake light, the Brake light, and the Check Engine light was on. In addition, the car pulsed even when stopped and the driver was holding the brake pedal. A rear tire also sounded like it was about to explode.


No big deal. The car will still stop. The pulsating is just a bad ABS indicator. Next time tell the driver to drive in reverse about 15 mph and jam on the brakes. That should reset it.

The check engine light could be anything from an oil change reminder to a dead cylinder. And what does a tire sound like just before it explodes? Does it have a small stone wedged in between the tread and the faster the car goes the faster the ticking noise becomes?



Coachman said:


> Sure. But if he's put off fixing the sensors you can be certain he's put off fixing all sorts of other issues.


Sensors are a joke. My first Suburban in this business had a bad O2 sensor that cost 10 times more than the O2 itself.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> If car was in warranty period, No I won't drive cars with any dash warning lights on. If it's out of warranty and owned as personal property, then it depends. Many made or assembled in America cars are notorious with false lights or poor engineering and manufacturing quality and reliability. As some other post indicated, it perfect to fool the amateurs with a black tape as American Consumers or rideshare riders are easily fooled.


How about those faulty accelerator pedals


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I would drive it...... straight to the dealership for warranty work....


I used to wonder why some of my riders were so complimentary of my vehicle (I don't think much of it), and then I'd hear people talk about how they'd get into some peoples' vehicles and it looked as though they lived in them. Thank god for nasty uber drivers that make me look good by comparison.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> I would drive it...... straight to the dealership for warranty work....
> 
> I used to wonder why some of my riders were so complimentary of my vehicle (I don't think much of it), and then I'd hear people talk about how they'd get into some peoples' vehicles and it looked as though they lived in them. Thank god for nasty uber drivers that make me look good by comparison.


If you're driving a car with uber 100k while ubering you're doing it wrong


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> If you're driving a car with uber 100k while ubering you're doing it wrong


I beg to differ, if you're driving Uber as a full time endeavor, you're doing it wrong. I'm driving a commuter car (preserving miles on my other car) that I bought for commuting. I do just enough Uber to pay for the car payment and the insurance. So essentially, I'm driving a car for free in exchange for driving people to and from, meeting some undesirables, but also meeting some hot women (no I'm not that creeper guy that you read about).


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> I beg to differ, if you're driving Uber as a full time endeavor, you're doing it wrong. I'm driving a commuter car (preserving miles on my other car) that I bought for commuting. I do just enough Uber to pay for the car payment and the insurance. So essentially, I'm driving a car for free.


I agree with doing it full time being a failing endeavor.... you are still depreciating the vehicle in question very rapidly... not to mention if you don't know how to repair it yourself, you're asking for it... warranties expire


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I agree with doing it full time being a failing endeavor.... you are still depreciating the vehicle in question very rapidly... not to mention if you don't know how to repair it yourself, you're asking for it... warranties expire


I'd rather depreciate this vehicle than my other vehicle. I bought the cheapest available with 4 doors, so that there's not much to depreciate. I figure in a year or two, I can sell it privately to a parent looking for a 1st car for their child.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> I'd rather depreciate this vehicle than my other vehicle. I bought the cheapest available with 4 doors, so that there's not much to depreciate. I figure in a year or two, I can sell it privately to a parent looking for a 1st car for their child.


Why not drive it until the wheels fall off


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> What percent of full time career uber/L drivers, unable to secure (nor keep) gainful employment do u suspect have
> Mental defect issues?
> 
> 60%?
> ...


This is so laughable me thinks you a troll for U/L lol! You could easily come to the same anecdotal conclusions from reading peoples FB or Twitter posts on a regular basis!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Why not drive it until the wheels fall off


I'd rather be covered under warranty. For what it's worth, I started U/L around May and I've probably made enough to pay for 1/2 of the car already.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Elmo Burrito said:


> This is so laughable me thinks you a troll for U/L lol! You could easily come to the same anecdotal conclusions from reading peoples FB or Twitter posts on a regular basis!


Denial with paranoia tendencies 
Our time is up

NEXT!


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I actually had this issue the other month.

My car would flash every code on the dash and disable every system. I had to cancel a ride when it happened. Took it to the dealer and a 'certified mechanic' tried to give me a list of things wrong with it. The title 'certified mechanic' is an oxymoron. 

I knew there was no way all of the systems magically went bad. I also knew that the problem doesn't magically fix itself (the codes suddenly disappeared a day later). 

Found a way that water was getting into the fuse box and fixed it myself. Thanks for making a crappy car. Thanks for a stupid mechanic. I'll bank on me being smarter than them 10/10 times.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> I'd rather be covered under warranty. For what it's worth, I started U/L around May and I've probably made enough to pay for 1/2 of the car already.


Ii'm not going to fault a manufacturer warranty... they tend to come with vehicles... please don't ever purchase an extended warranty however


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> This guys is awesome....he is a culmination of everything that is wrong with society today....its not his fault he is homeless, its Ubers.
> 
> LOL.


Indeed, another victim 
Ha!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> What percent of full time career uber/L drivers, unable to secure (nor keep) gainful employment do u suspect have
> Mental defect issues?
> 
> 60%?
> ...


none of those issues prevent anyone from getting a job

I know in my case, in addition to all the above, the problem is that I have no marketable job skills and I suspect that's a problem for a lot of us.
I know the economy is doing well, and that there are a lot of job openings, but unless you have the skills to qualify, you dont get hired.

Uber has been a godsend for a lot of us old guys, and I suspect a lot of young ones too. This isn't a bad gig. Where else could a guy my age turn his car into $4000 a month


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I can absolutely guarantee overall, a repair bill is lower than any car payment.... that's exactly why warranties, ...especially extended warranties are garbage unless they are free


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

oldfart said:


> none of those issues prevent anyone from getting a job
> 
> I know in my case, in addition to all the above, the problem is that I have no marketable job skills and I suspect that's a problem for a lot of us.
> I know the economy is doing well, and that there are a lot of job openings, but unless you have the skills to qualify, you dont get hired.
> ...


"_None of these issues prevent someone from getting a job"
_
You're half correct: It prevents them from HOLDING a job.

Once again my comments are not directed at retirees, older Americans left behind after the "recovery".....etc etc.....houseives...etc


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> I'd rather be covered under warranty. For what it's worth, I started U/L around May and I've probably made enough to pay for 1/2 of the car already.


Why would you rather be covered under warranty? Any money you might be saving in potential repairs is going to be lost tenfold in vehicle depreciation.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "_None of these issues prevent someone from getting a job"
> _
> You're half correct: It prevents them from HOLDING a job.
> 
> Once again my comments are not directed at retirees, older Americans left behind after the "recovery".....etc etc.....houseives...etc


I guess I don't understand the point you are making

What I understood you to be saying is that if not for mental health issues that most Uber drivers have, they could get and hold a "real" job

If not that, what?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> Why would you rather be covered under warranty? Any money you might be saving in potential repairs is going to be lost tenfold in vehicle depreciation.


I prefer the dependability and the security that's afforded me by the warranty. I've had many used cars in the past, and it wasn't a matter of if, but a matter of when it would break down. I'd rather let someone else deal with keeping the vehicle running.



Juggalo9er said:


> Ii'm not going to fault a manufacturer warranty... they tend to come with vehicles... please don't ever purchase an extended warranty however


Unless you intend on writing it off as a business expense......


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> I prefer the dependability and the security that's afforded me by the warranty. I've had many used cars in the past, and it wasn't a matter of if, but a matter of when it would break down. I'd rather let someone else deal with keeping the vehicle running.
> 
> Unless you intend on writing it off as a business expense......


Barely worth the paperwork


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> I prefer the dependability and the security that's afforded me by the warranty. I've had many used cars in the past, and it wasn't a matter of if, but a matter of when it would break down. I'd rather let someone else deal with keeping the vehicle running.


How does having a warranty "let someone else deal with keeping the vehicle running"? I'm not being facetious here. What's the functional difference between having a warranty and not having a warranty? It's not like you are required to complete the work yourself if you don't have a warranty. You still have to schedule the work and you are still without that vehicle for ride share while the repairs are being done. Of course, I also can choose to do the work myself if I'm so inclined.

We're both paying for repairs. It's just that I'm only paying for the repairs that I actually need as I determine that I need them, while you are paying upfront for something that you may not even need to use. The 10-15 cents per mile in vehicle depreciation is a profit killer.

It's not hard to buy reliable vehicles nowadays. There are plenty of vehicles out there that can easily get to 300k or more without anything more than preventative maintenance. So while you may have had used cars that have broken down, that's more of a function of poor vehicle research than used vs new.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> How does having a warranty "let someone else deal with keeping the vehicle running"? I'm not being facetious here. What's the functional difference between having a warranty and not having a warranty? It's not like you are required to complete the work yourself if you don't have a warranty. You still have to schedule the work and you are still without that vehicle for ride share while the repairs are being done. Of course, I also can choose to do the work myself if I'm so inclined.
> 
> We're both paying for repairs. It's just that I'm only paying for the repairs that I actually need as I determine that I need them, while you are paying upfront for something that you may not even need to use. The 10-15 cents per mile in vehicle depreciation is a profit killer.
> 
> It's not hard to buy reliable vehicles nowadays. There are plenty of vehicles out there that can easily get to 300k or more without anything more than preventative maintenance. So while you may have had used cars that have broken down, that's more of a function of poor vehicle research than used vs new.


The frequency of part failure increases as a car gets older. If you're fine with more frequent failures or more frequent car part replacement, that's on you. Apparently, my time is more important to me than yours is, which is fine. If you want to be frugal and buy a car that is 10-15, whatever the bare minimum is, that's on you. Just because you've justified buying a cheaper car to yourself, doesn't mean your justification is going to apply to everyone else. I understand that not everyone is into cars, and not everyone cares about having a new car, nor care for the peace of mind that comes from knowing the history of the car.

I've had plenty of friends that have tried to convince me that buying used is the only way to go, but I'm convinced that it has more to do with their personal finances. If your priority lies elsewhere, then that's fine. Just please don't try to justify for someone else what they SHOULD do. I'm not here to tell you how to spend your money, and you shouldn't either. I've had more than enough pax tell me about some Uber driver that picked them up in some POS that barely held together.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> The frequency of part failure increases as a car gets older. If you're fine with more frequent failures or more frequent car part replacement, that's on you. Apparently, my time is more important to me than yours is, which is fine. If you want to be frugal and buy a car that is 10-15, whatever the bare minimum is, that's on you. Just because you've justified buying a cheaper car to yourself, doesn't mean your justification is going to apply to everyone else. I understand that not everyone is into cars, and not everyone cares about having a new car, nor care for the peace of mind that comes from knowing the history of the car.
> 
> I've had plenty of friends that have tried to convince me that buying used is the only way to go, but I'm convinced that it has more to do with their personal finances. If your priority lies elsewhere, then that's fine. Just please don't try to justify for someone else what they SHOULD do. I'm not here to tell you how to spend your money, and you shouldn't either. I've had more than enough pax tell me about some Uber driver that picked them up in some POS that barely held together.


There's a middle ground between new and an old POS. A 5 yo car with 50000 miles for example, can be purchased for 60% or so of new car prices but it has something like 80% of its life left in it


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> The frequency of part failure increases as a car gets older. If you're fine with more frequent failures or more frequent car part replacement, that's on you. Apparently, my time is more important to me than yours is, which is fine. If you want to be frugal and buy a car that is 10-15, whatever the bare minimum is, that's on you.  Just because you've justified buying a cheaper car to yourself, doesn't mean your justification is going to apply to everyone else. I understand that not everyone is into cars, and not everyone cares about having a new car, nor care for the peace of mind that comes from knowing the history of the car.
> 
> I've had plenty of friends that have tried to convince me that buying used is the only way to go, but I'm convinced that it has more to do with their personal finances. If your priority lies elsewhere, then that's fine. Just please don't try to justify for someone else what they SHOULD do. I'm not here to tell you how to spend your money, and you shouldn't either. I've had more than enough pax tell me about some Uber driver that picked them up in some POS that barely held together.


It's ok for us to discuss our different approaches without getting defensive. It's even ok for us to push each other's ideas a bit. After all, this is a discussion board.

I'm not trying to tell you how to spend your money. Just looking to see if you have a legitimate business reason for your decisions. If you do and your approach works better than mine, then I'd consider changing my approach. That's how we all get better and make more money.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

oldfart said:


> There's a middle ground between new and an old POS. A 5 yo car with 50000 miles for example, can be purchased for 60% or so of new car prices but it has something like 80% of its life left in it


Again, Uber/Lyft is not my full time gig. I'm not sure why everyone assumes what works for them will work for someone else.



dctcmn said:


> It's ok for us to discuss our different approaches without getting defensive. It's even ok for us to push each other's ideas a bit. After all, this is a discussion board.
> 
> I'm not trying to tell you how to spend your money. Just looking to see if you have a legitimate business reason for your decisions. If you do and your approach works better than mine, then I'd consider changing my approach. That's how we all get better and make more money.


See my post above. That might clear things up for you.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> See my post above. That might clear things up for you.


A discussion board is an odd place to go when you don't want to discuss things.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> A discussion board is an odd place to go when you don't want to discuss things.


And insisting one's way of doing things is right for everyone else is a little asinine wouldn't you say?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> And insisting one's way of doing things is right for everyone else is a little asinine wouldn't you say?


Didn't I just say (like 3 posts ago in this thread) that if you were getting better results from your method that I would consider switching to your method?

Isn't that the exact opposite of insisting that there is only one way of doing things that is right for everyone?

Isn't you telling everyone how you do things, then shutting down all discussion about how you do things when you're pressed in the slightest way doing exactly the same thing (insisting that there's only one way) that you're complaining about?

Why would you bother posting here at all?


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

gambler1621 said:


> I got into a Lyft. The car had the ABS Brake light, the Brake light, and the Check Engine light was on. In addition, the car pulsed even when stopped and the driver was holding the brake pedal. A rear tire also sounded like it was about to explode.


I don't believe you. I think you're a drama queen. The cars are inspected. Remember these people are taking you places for sometimes a dollar a ride and they put up with so much . People complain if you make a wrong turn like you committed a crime and they have a right to beat you up over everything. It really is sad . Be a decent human being and treat them with respect


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> No big deal. The car will still stop. The pulsating is just a bad ABS indicator. Next time tell the driver to drive in reverse about 15 mph and jam on the brakes. That should reset it.
> 
> The check engine light could be anything from an oil change reminder to a dead cylinder. And what does a tire sound like just before it explodes? Does it have a small stone wedged in between the tread and the faster the car goes the faster the ticking noise becomes?
> 
> Sensors are a joke. My first Suburban in this business had a bad O2 sensor that cost 10 times more than the O2 itself.


I hope the drivers blacklisted you. I bet you have trouble getting picked up by anyone but new drivers who don't look at your score


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

gambler1621 said:


> I got into a Lyft. The car had the ABS Brake light, the Brake light, and the Check Engine light was on. In addition, the car pulsed even when stopped and the driver was holding the brake pedal. A rear tire also sounded like it was about to explode.


I have driven a car on rims through the tunnel before. At 59 m.p.h.

Noisy. Sparks. Yet mobile.

Someones drunken daughter slammed a car into a detectives parked car.

The family did not have resources to handle it " properly".

Then cut offending part of fender off which rubbed and flattened tires.

Was given the car later . .

Cars did not used to have " A.B.S." .
So a malfunctioning ABS sensor bothers me not. As long as brakes work.

Snip the wire.

Check engine lights come on for ridiculous reasons. I have a truck whose check engine light comes on because of gas tank cap.
RIDICULOUS !



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I don't believe you. I think you're a drama queen. The cars are inspected. Remember these people are taking you places for sometimes a dollar a ride and they put up with so much . People complain if you make a wrong turn like you committed a crime and they have a right to beat you up over everything. It really is sad . Be a decent human being and treat them with respect


DID HE TIP ????


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> How does having a warranty "let someone else deal with keeping the vehicle running"? I'm not being facetious here. What's the functional difference between having a warranty and not having a warranty? It's not like you are required to complete the work yourself if you don't have a warranty. You still have to schedule the work and you are still without that vehicle for ride share while the repairs are being done. Of course, I also can choose to do the work myself if I'm so inclined.
> 
> We're both paying for repairs. It's just that I'm only paying for the repairs that I actually need as I determine that I need them, while you are paying upfront for something that you may not even need to use. The 10-15 cents per mile in vehicle depreciation is a profit killer.
> 
> It's not hard to buy reliable vehicles nowadays. There are plenty of vehicles out there that can easily get to 300k or more without anything more than preventative maintenance. So while you may have had used cars that have broken down, that's more of a function of poor vehicle research than used vs new.


I do the work myself, on my schedule and save a very nice amount of money in the process


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Not always... there are some cars that have to have matching hub with speed sensors... meaning you haveto replace both..... the only thing that light means is no abs..... I've intentionally disabled it before


I HATE A.B.S. !

Except . . . the time in New Orleans that the street cleaning truck DUMPED all of its clear soap in front of the red light cam near Poydres street !

I would have slid right through that one without A.B.S.

Also have had hydraullic wheel cylinder Blow Out at red light.
Hit brakes and POW !
Ting ting ting. . . . tinkling metal on street as brake pedal went to floor .. ..

Emergency brake pedal. . . . applied smoothly . . . lifting and releasing lever
Stopped me effortlessly.
In front of 2 cops sitting at red light.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I hope the drivers blacklisted you. I bet you have trouble getting picked up by anyone but new drivers who don't look at your score


 What in my post gave you the impression that I use Uber/Lyft as a rider?


----------



## uberxone vegas (Feb 8, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I'd worry more about the stupidity of the driver for not covering it with black tape than the lights.


Yes black tap before you pick up your rider. Yes black tap until you save enogh money to get it looked it.lol


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

It's okay , for 80 years we have been taking taxi that are held together with duck tape


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

gambler1621 said:


> I got into a Lyft. The car had the ABS Brake light, the Brake light, and the Check Engine light was on. In addition, the car pulsed even when stopped and the driver was holding the brake pedal. A rear tire also sounded like it was about to explode.


You should have seen some of the crap we drove as Taxi in San Franisco back in the 70's. Seriously. What the hell was I thinking. Well, I was young and like most younguns, indestructible.
Bald tires, low brakes, V7 engine cause once cylinder blown, smoke coming outta the tailpipe. Left a cop in a cloud of blue smoke so thick he turned on his windshield wipers at the same time as his red lights.


----------

